# Meet Question



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone here know if there is a bicycle swap meet held in the Mayland/DC area? I know they have a car show out in Rockville, but haven't heard if there are any local bike swap meets.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 11, 2008)

not much in the area there, I lived in MD when I started collecting and found no swap meets. i think the closest one is in grand rapids ohio where memory lane is. Def worth taking a trip there for a swap meet.


----------

